# Ann Arbor (Questions from a show rookie)



## Evans200 (Feb 7, 2015)

Am going to Ann Arbor. This will be my first bike show. I've gone to car shows and swap meets for over 40 years, but this is the first bike show. I'm not going to sell, but to look for bike stuff, and I have 2 bikes that I'd like to show. From reading the flyer, I'm not clear if they will have an actual "show' or not. I see a swap meet and a bike corral. I'm not selling my bikes, so..........I guess what I'd like to know is if they have a bike show or not and if so, how do I enter my bikes. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes there is an actual bicycle show, with bikes on display. And they are voted on, and can win trophies, or cash! I think there are eight or nine different categorys. You can just wheel your bikes into the main building on the morning of the show, and there will be some people that will help you sign them in.


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks Catfish ! I'm looking forward to this event and meeting many of you in person!


----------



## catfish (Feb 7, 2015)

It's always a great show. Anyone who has not been should realy try to make it.


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 7, 2015)

*ann arbor swap meet*

yes cat fish is right just bring your bikes in and they will look after it paul is a super nice guy that puts it on always makes you fell at home also lets not forget memory lane swap meet a nother good one   i usely go to memorylane on thursday and friday and saturday then to ann arbor sunday and then back home i started out going to ann arbor first then later i started memory lane swap meet in spring one and fall one   from bicycle larry


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 7, 2015)

Larry, I might be able to go to Memory Lane  if I don't work that Saturday. I hope you are bringing some Color Flows to Ann Arbor, really want to see those and Monarks as well. And meet you in person!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2015)

I agree with Catfish that you should try to make MLC at least Fri. Sat everyone is packing up heading to AA. I'm probably bringing a bike to show this year as well in the unrestored category. BTW my dad and I are staying at the Holiday Inn Express in Napoleon I know I always meet a few CABErs there as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Just get there !!!!!


----------

